# Illustrator: Farbverlauf in Kurve



## daZe20 (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe seit längerem ein ungelöstes Problem mit Illustrator: Farbverläufe können nur in einer Linie oder in einem Radius erstellt werden. Wie kann ich einen Farbverlauf einer Kurve anpassen (stellt euch ein gebogenes Rechteck vor, daß einen Farbverlauf von innen nach aussen hat)?
Ich habe bereits versucht das Objekt mit einem Raster zu belegen (gradient mesh) und einzelne Felder einzufärben (sieht allerdings nicht so schön aus). 

Würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen!

Gruß,

Chris


----------



## megabit (6. Oktober 2005)

Kannst du mal ein Bild machen, damit man das besser versteht und Lösungsansätze anbieten kann.


----------



## daZe20 (6. Oktober 2005)

Ok, hier ist ein schematisches Bild des Problems: 
Fig. 1 zeigt ein Rechteck mit einem Farbverlauf von Schwarz nach Blau, von innen nach aussen. Ich hätte gerne den selben Farbverlauf auf Fig.2. 
Wie kann ich den Farbverlauf so einstellen, das er sich um die Kurve bewegt?


----------



## daZe20 (6. Oktober 2005)

Hab das Problem gelöst   Ist zwar eine zeitaufwendige Lösung aber es funktioniert: Habe einfach den Farbverlauf mit einem der Effekte nachgebaut. Weiß nicht genau wie der Effekt heißt, den ich da bearbeitet habe, auf jeden Fall legt er mehrere, frei definierbare Linien um ein Objekt. Die Linien habe ich einfach dem Verlauf entsprechend nachgebaut (von schwarz bis blau). Der Effekt lässt sich jetzt auf alle Objekte anwenden.

Gruß,

Chris


----------



## megabit (7. Oktober 2005)

Du meinst sicher ein Verlaufsgitter. Das ist allerdings sehr aufwändig.

Etawas anderes fällt mir aber auch nicht ein.


----------



## Pianoman (7. Oktober 2005)

Stimmt, mit dem Verlaufsgitter ist es wirklich ein wenig aufwendig. Ich würd es mit dem Überblendungswerkzeug versuchen.
Damit kannst Du auch Farbüberblendungen machen.
Grüße


----------

